

How KitKat 4.4 Killed Android - radley
http://beranger.org/2014/01/30/how-kitkat-4-4-killed-android-and-google-keeps-screwing-things/

======
_pmf_
Damn, that Android sure is dead this time. It'a twice as dead as the last time
it was killed, and that was pretty tough.

> This ability, which has existed since the beginning of Android, has been
> taken away.

So, I assume Android users will flock to that other mobile OS, which has
always be known to be a shining beacon of freedom and interoperability.

------
lutusp
This is really stupid, and I'm not excusing the change, but users can still
remove the external SD card from the Android device, write to it, and reinsert
it into the device, to hold, say, music or media files.

------
thevdude
Basically, apps will be restricted to their own bit of the SD card, they can
still use it, just not put things in there all willy-nilly. That sounds great
to me.

------
Zigurd
This looks like it's tightening up the app sandbox in a way that is consistent
with non-removable storage.

This article in the Android docs has been revised to reflect the change:
[http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/data/data-
storage....](http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/data/data-storage.html)

